

Revealed: the top secret rules that allow NSA to use US data without a warrant - guelo
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/20/fisa-court-nsa-without-warrant?CMP=twt_gu

======
guelo
That they store everything that is encrypted means that they probably have
everybody's gmail, etc. I'm guessing their thinking is that eventually they'll
be able to decrypt it and sift through it all.

